# Yesss, finally found one! New camera! *Update: Help me decide!*



## speedie408

Pure S E X! 

Filled with envy right here. Don't act like you don't have pictures to post off that bad boy. Post em up dude!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

speedie408 said:


> Pure S E X!
> 
> Filled with envy right here. Don't act like you don't have pictures to post off that bad boy. Post em up dude!


Heh, didn't say I don't have anything, just don't have anything good lol....Nothing but crappy light in here :help: Maybe I'll find something around I can scrounge up....

I called my local dealer, expecting them to say no, especially since it wasn't listed as in stock on their website. When he said he had one left, I was out the door and going mach 1 down the highway before he could hang up the phone. It was a 40 minute drive, but it was so worth it!


----------



## speedie408

That's awesome man. If I had to have one P&S camera, this one def takes the cake. It's got everything... looks, style, quality, and high performance. 

Lookin forward to see what you can do with this camera bro.


----------



## PinoyBoy

Nice camera. I've always wanted a m4/3 but I can't justify buying anything over $50 (let alone a $1200 camera) right now.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Man, I'm already in love. It definitely seems like this little camera is cleaner at ISO 3200 than my D7000. Most likely due to the jpeg processing engine fuji uses, but man, ISO 3200 is amazingly smooth. I can quickly see this replacing my D7000 for most of the regular shots. Only thing it can't touch is wildlife photography, where the D7000 shines for obvious reasons lol.....


----------



## dwc13

Weren't they giving these away recently in specially-marked boxes of Captain Crunch?! 

J/K. Nice score.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

dwc13 said:


> Weren't they giving these away recently in specially-marked boxes of Captain Crunch?!
> 
> J/K. Nice score.


Haha, good one :icon_smil

Anyways, I could'nt resist testing it out, so here's some ISO 3200 shots. Keep in mind, it goes all the way up to ISO 12,800. Personally, I think they're amazing for ISO 3200 (check the exif)

They're not meant to be sharp, they were shot in the horrible lighting of my room. The first was shot at f/5.6 and 1/8th shutter, and the second was shot at F/2.8 and 1/60th shutter....


X100 - ISO 3200! by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


X100 ISO 3200! by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dwc13

C'mon, where are the ISO 12800 shots, before & after Noise Ninja? Quit slacking!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

dwc13 said:


> C'mon, where are the ISO 12800 shots, before & after Noise Ninja? Quit slacking!


Hah, don't have noise ninja, but the above were straight out of camera, no post processing. Only NR was in camera noise reduction set to normal...


----------



## cggorman

I was looking at that one a couple days ago. Would love to have one of the Leica rangefinders, but I can't justify the coin. I'm now leaning toward the Olympus XZ-1.

I'd really like DSLR flexibility and performance, but I know from experience that I won't normally choose to carry a camera that size.


----------



## RickRS

Wow, very retro cool. The controls look like a natural fit for those that got our start with film.


----------



## chumlee

TickleMyElmo said:


> Man, I'm already in love. It definitely seems like this little camera is cleaner at ISO 3200 than my D7000. Most likely due to the jpeg processing engine fuji uses, but man, ISO 3200 is amazingly smooth. I can quickly see this replacing my D7000 for most of the regular shots. Only thing it can't touch is wildlife photography, where the D7000 shines for obvious reasons lol.....


Nice!!!! I would buy one of these if I ever came into a large sum of money that I couldn't spend on a car / my camera....so basically never lol. Ive seen a lot of pics taken with these from my other forum, it's a great little camera. I think many of the forum members would be surprised if you posted up the price of this little bad boy.

And btw.....BOOOOO Nikon haha, Im a canon fanboy. the D7000 is a great camera though, good luck!


----------



## audioaficionado

cggorman said:


> I'd really like DSLR flexibility and performance, but I know from experience that I won't normally choose to carry a camera that size.


+1
@TickleMyElmo,
Does it shoot in RAW format and if it does, is it compatible with Photoshop?


----------



## smoq

WOW, those are great for ISO 3200 shots. They match or even exceed the quality of my Nikon D7000 ones.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

chumlee said:


> Nice!!!! I would buy one of these if I ever came into a large sum of money that I couldn't spend on a car / my camera....so basically never lol. Ive seen a lot of pics taken with these from my other forum, it's a great little camera. I think many of the forum members would be surprised if you posted up the price of this little bad boy.
> 
> And btw.....BOOOOO Nikon haha, Im a canon fanboy. the D7000 is a great camera though, good luck!


Haha, I'm a major Nikon fanboy...and yeah, $1200 ($1283 with NJ tax ) is a bit steep, but not worse than a quality DSLR....or at least thats what I tell myself to make myself feel better about spending $1283 on a compact camera lol....



audioaficionado said:


> +1
> @TickleMyElmo,
> Does it shoot in RAW format and if it does, is it compatible with Photoshop?


Yes, it does shoot RAW, and it is compatible with photoshop. If you look at the picture of the back of the camera above, in the lower right theres a RAW button. You can shoot in jpeg, jpeg+RAW, or just RAW....most people just shoot jpeg though because the standard output is just THAT good....the raw button is nice because if your shooting jpeg and you hit the button, youre next shot will be in RAW and vise versa if youre shooting In RAW....



smoq said:


> WOW, those are great for ISO 3200 shots. They match or even exceed the quality of my Nikon D7000 ones.


Yeah, it definitely seems to have better high ISO than my D7000, which is pretty amazing....


----------



## audioaficionado

+∞ for Nikon roud:

Although I using a Canon Power Shot A590 as my primary now.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

audioaficionado said:


> +∞ for Nikon roud:
> 
> Although I using a Canon Power Shot A590 as my primary now.


Traitor! Just kidding of course  I was able to stop on the way home from work for a quick snap with the X100 just as the sun was setting, can't wait 'till I have time to really test it out :icon_bigg


Captain John Sunset by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## audioaficionado

TickleMyElmo said:


> Traitor! Just kidding of course  I was able to stop on the way home from work for a quick snap with the X100 just as the sun was setting, can't wait 'till I have time to really test it out :icon_bigg
> 
> Captain John Sunset by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


My F2 long ago froze its shutter and I can't see investing $$$ and sending it to Europe for a fix plus they took my Kodachrome away 

Such a waste... all those lenses and accessories too... boohoo :icon_cry:

If you camera is as good as it looks so far, I might get one eventually. Some times when you see a last minute opportunity for some good shots, you think of grabbing that 15 lb kitbag and just say "Nah, never mind".

My Canon P&S has some really nice manual setting controls that make it easier to get the shots that won't work if you just leave it in auto all the time.

*BTW* here's a good comprehensive review of the Fujifilm FinePix X100 @ dpreview.com


----------



## Centromochlus

Hawt.

Nice pics of the camera, too!


----------



## PRSRocker3390

Awesome camera Erick! That takes some pretty sweet pictures I must say. Very nice for the very slim design it has. I want one!


----------



## scapegoat

the hipster camera to end all hipster cameras


----------



## shrimpnmoss

damn...I want one.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

AzFishKid said:


> Hawt.
> 
> Nice pics of the camera, too!


Thanks 



PRSRocker3390 said:


> Awesome camera Erick! That takes some pretty sweet pictures I must say. Very nice for the very slim design it has. I want one!


Thanks man, I really need to break this camera addiction lol...



scapegoat said:


> the hipster camera to end all hipster cameras


Definitely. I feel instantly hipster every time I pick it up :hihi:



shrimpnmoss said:


> damn...I want one.


It's contagious! lol



Oooh yeah, I forgot a cool little feature that anybody who does flash photography of their tank can appreciate (Speedie, JCardona, etc...) : Since it has a leaf shutter, the flash sync speed is not limited to 1/250th.....it can flash sync all the way up to 1/4000th of a second :eek5: Hello high speed stop motion flash photography!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Last time I'm posting pictures in this thread I promise :icon_mrgr otherwise it'll go on forever lol....I'm just so happy with the great image quality I get from this camera, its on the same level as my big clunky DSLR, if not better, plus the prime lens has increased my keeper rate now that I have to actually think about my composition and all the settings....its made me take a step back and break away from my laziness a DSLR and zoom lens create :iamwithst


A River Runs Through It by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


Deep in the Thicket by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


X100 goes to Sandy Hook, NJ by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


Keyport Pier by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


Keyport Pier by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


DSCF0106 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## speedie408

Lovely. Keep em coming man... don't stop now. You just got started.


----------



## audioaficionado

Awesome monochrome shots.


----------



## pandjpudge

Very nice! I wanted a X100 but couldn't find one so I bought a 70-200 instead lol. I hope the rumors about an interchangeable lens x100 type camera is true. I'll be all over that!


----------



## TickleMyElmo

Well, I'm selling my X100....it's an awesome camera, but the funds will be used towards the purchase of an even more awesome lens  I really don't use it as much as I should, so I figure I'll sell it and if I miss it a lot I could always buy a new one later, when the price goes down and they're easier to find....I have it listed a few places already, and expect it to sell relatively soon, pretty hot item these days...the sooner it sells the sooner I can start looking for my new lens :icon_mrgr


----------



## tetra73

Here is my camera:











My other glass:


----------



## TickleMyElmo

tetra73 said:


> Here is my camera:
> 
> My other glass:


All I see is a stupid Canon and a not-as-good-as-Nikon lens....


:icon_mrgr


Just kidding, nice setup!


----------



## tetra73

TickleMyElmo said:


> All I see is a stupid Canon and a not-as-good-as-Nikon lens....
> 
> 
> :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> Just kidding, nice setup!



Hahaha...I am a big fan of Carl Zeiss as well....










Really, this what I use most of the times:


----------



## Bettatail

tetra73 said:


> Here is my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other glass:


speechless....

I am going to sell one of my old time collection, The 28-80mm L, so I can get partial fund to upgrade to new lens.


----------



## speedie408

Those CZ lenses must have cost you a small fortune. So envious right now.


----------



## Bettatail

speedie408 said:


> Those CZ lenses must have cost you a small fortune. So envious right now.


:icon_neut
the 28-80MM L is only about $400-$500 market value, sell it but still have a huge gap if try to get the CANNON lens

the sigma 50-500mm and the tamron 180mm macro need to be gone also, to add more juice to the fund, 
I will probably stick with the 50mm macro for close-up pictures.


----------



## audioaficionado

I like the telephoto macro lenses so I'm less likely to scare off the critters by getting too close.


----------



## tetra73

speedie408 said:


> Those CZ lenses must have cost you a small fortune. So envious right now.



My other hobby/side job is photography. You can buy the old Carl Zeiss len with Contax/Yashica mount for 1/3 of the price of the current Canon or Nikon models. You just need an adapter to fit to your body. I don't buy much Camera gear any more since I have what I need. Now, I am dumping money to my planted tank. Still a lot cheaper than photography.


----------



## TickleMyElmo

So, I'm at a crossroads and can't decide what I want to do....

Would you rather:

Keep the D7000 and 17-55 2.8, and get a 300mm 2.8 AFS-II

~or~

Sell the D7000 and 17-55 2.8 and get all of the stuff below...

-Nikon D700
-Nikon 24mm 1.4G 
-Nikon 50mm 1.4G
-Nikon 85mm 1.4G



The 24mm 1.4G and 85mm 1.4G make me drool :drool: Only problem with the D700 and primes route is that it doesn't have video, which I found rather useful and used it for aquarium videos...


----------



## audioaficionado

The D700 doesn't have video and you only have 3 fixed focal length lenses you'll have to keep changing during shoots.

The D7000 has video and at least a wide to normal zoom. Instead of a single fl 300mm, why not get a macro or a normal to telephoto zoom?


----------



## TickleMyElmo

audioaficionado said:


> The D700 doesn't have video and you only have 3 fixed focal length lenses you'll have to keep changing during shoots.
> 
> The D7000 has video and at least a wide to normal zoom. Instead of a single fl 300mm, why not get a macro or a normal to telephoto zoom?


Yeah, true, but the 300mm 2.8 is not about being single focal length, it has two purposes and two purposes only....wildlife and sports :icon_smil it is not meant to be a multi purpose lens. One does not buy a 300mm 2.8 to cover the telephoto "range", they buy it for a specific reason. There is no telephoto zoom that could EVER compare to the 300mm 2.8 :hihi:

Here it is on Nikon's site: http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Produ...2186/AF-S-NIKKOR-300mm-f%2F2.8G-ED-VR-II.html

And I had a 70-200 2.8 telephoto zoom, but I sold it because I never used it....a 85mm 1.4 however would get plenty of use I assure you! lol...


----------

